# Mädels im Bikepark Braunlage



## talhuhn (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Mädels...

ich habe in den letzten Wochen mich mehr und mehr mit dem Bikepark angefreundet. Jedoch bin ich immer nur mit meinen Jungs dort, und das ist nicht immer das was "Frau" will.

Wer mag mal mit???


das talhuhn


----------



## Itzy (3. Juli 2012)

Wie ist denn Braunlage so fahrbar? Ich bin nämlich blutiger Anfänger und war bisher nur mit meinem Freund mal in Lac Blanc auf der Einsteiger-Strecke unterwegs. Aber Braunlage ist im Moment noch näher dran und Räder kann man da ja auch leihen. Erzähl doch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talhuhn (3. Juli 2012)

Itzy schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Braunlage so fahrbar? Ich bin nämlich blutiger Anfänger und war bisher nur mit meinem Freund mal in Lac Blanc auf der Einsteiger-Strecke unterwegs. Aber Braunlage ist im Moment noch näher dran und Räder kann man da ja auch leihen. Erzähl doch mal was


 

Hi Braunlage hat diverse möglichkeiten,sowohl fahrbar für "uns" als auch die typischen downhill strecken, jedoch ist das auch nichts für mich.
Bike und ausrüstung kann man sich dort in der tat leihen. Hab allerdings auch nur ein AM also auch kein DH. 
Kosten usw. findest du ganz gut bei google einfach wurmberg bikepark eingeben dann kommt schon der shop.


----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2012)

hey, sorry wenn ich mich in euer form reinschleiche..., aber ich habe zwei vorschläge, anregungen:

1. was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich eure anfrage mal unter dem motto "girls-treff braunlage" auf die homepage und in facebook setze?

2. wie wäre es mit einem kontinuierlichen fahrtechnik-training (1x pro monat) zu einem überschaubaren preis?

wer bin ich und warum mische ichmich ein? ich kümmere mich "nebenbei" so ein wenig um den bikepark in braunlage und schulenberg.


----------



## talhuhn (22. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey, sorry wenn ich mich in euer form reinschleiche..., aber ich habe zwei vorschläge, anregungen:
> 
> 1. was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich eure anfrage mal unter dem motto "girls-treff braunlage" auf die homepage und in facebook setze?
> 
> ...


 
Ja du darfst es verteilen ob fb oder andere Seiten!!! Wie und wo bist du zu finden? Hab echt interesse mal was auf die Beine zustellen.


----------



## Alpha86 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi mädels..... wann fahrt ihr  das nächste mal hin? Würde mich gerne anschliessen. Gruss anne


----------



## Schnitte (23. Juli 2012)

@Alpha
ich bin voraussichtlich am Sonntag Vorort. Wahrscheinlich noch mit einer Freundin, die noch nicht ganz so fit ist auf dem Bike 
je mehr Mädels umso besser


----------



## Alpha86 (25. Juli 2012)

moin schnitte, danke fürs antworten. war gestern spontan in braunlage. aber gefiel mir da gar nicht. bin dann fast nur den rollerweg gefahren und die trails aber der rest, war nichts für mich


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2012)

oh das ist natürlich schade, dass dir der Park nicht so zugesagt hat.
Woran lag es denn?
Sicherlich ist der Anspruch des Parks ein anderer, als wenn man nach Leogang, Willingen oder Bozi Dar fährt. Der Berg wird leider nicht steiler und dadurch auch nicht wirklich als Dh Park zusehen. Doch Grundtraining und Ausdauer kann man dort super trainieren bzw. auch um mal das Set-Up richtig durchzutesten


----------



## Alpha86 (25. Juli 2012)

ja war mir viel zu verwurzelt. dann die Findling.Bin durch Winterberg geprägt war mein erster Fullyritt, gestern braunlage der zweite und war auf jedem fall was anderes. welchen kurs fährst du da immer?


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2012)

Ja Winterberg ist eine andere Nummer =) Zumal Winterberg nicht ganz so kraftraubend ist (meine Meinung nach)

Also Braunlage war mein aller erster Bikepark. Habe mit dem Freeride angefangen. Wenn man aus dem Lift kommt links, ab auf die Rampe, runter zur Dropbox und dann einmal über die Ski/Schotterpiste.

Mittlerweile fahre ich alle Strecken. Aber mein Anspruch ist auch deutlich gestiegen. Bevorzuge dann doch eher die tschechien DH Strecken  oder Österreich 

Prinzipiell ist Braunlage auch eher für Endurobikes geeignet...Meine Meinung zumindest. Gerade der Singletrail erfordert einiges an Fahrtechnik. Dafür trainiert er aber wunderbar  
Meinem Freund ging es übrigens damal ähnlich wie dir. Er empfand die vielen Wurzeln auch als furchtbar und anstregend...das ist denke ich aber auch eine Übungs/Techniksache. Um schnell da drüber zu kommen sollte man ordentlich pushen und ziehen können und bei den Findlingen den Kopf ausschalten. Man glaubt gar nicht was ein Fully alles so wegbügelt 

Werden am letzten September WE wieder nach Willingen/Winterberg kommen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (25. Juli 2012)

ja is ehr für techniker. ich mag es wenn es flowig is. und nicht nur ruppig... aber das is ja geschmackssache. september is erstmal notiert.


----------



## talhuhn (27. Juli 2012)

Hi Mädels,bin dank einer schönen Mandelentzündung gerade etwas angeschlagen...werde mich aber sobald ich wieder fit bin mit einklinken.

Von mir aus können wir uns auch mal in einem anderen park im harz treffen. Mir soll es recht sein,hauptsache biken. 

in dem sinne, wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald mal.


----------



## talhuhn (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädels wie schauts mit nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag aus...bin dann wohl wieder fit und möchte unbedingt fahren,wer mag mit???

LG Alina


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2012)

eventuell...je nach Genesung des Arms...aber dann nur mäßiges Techniktraining...wird Freitag Abend entschieden...


----------



## Alpha86 (19. August 2012)

hey mädels.... 21.8 braunlage???


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Mai 2014)

Ich grabe dieses Thema wieder aus... ist jemand möglicherweise am Samstag in Braunlage? ich hab die möglichkeit hinzukommen für einen Tag - würde sonst alleine fahren müssen, weil ich nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hätte. Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

